# Puppy got stepped on....how bad is it????



## GSDcalab

Just got off the phone with the GSD breeder with whom we are purchasing a puppy. We pick up the 10 week old puppy on Wednesday, Nov. 14. I am worried because the breeder told me that her 6'5 husband accidentally stepped on "our" puppy with his work boots on. And, now, our puppy is acting very reserved, non-playful, and very skiddish. Breeder said the pup does not play with her siblings, just runs and hides. Poor thing.

Should I be concerned about behavior issues and/or health issues popping up with this puppy? Should I insist she get checked out by a vet before we pick her up? The breeder told me that if we decide we do not want her, we can choose another puppy from the same litter. Poor little baby...how can someone be so lame to step on a pup!!!!

Also, when we go pick her up, are there things I should notice about her to make sure she is ok???

Thanks for your replies!!!


----------



## hchorney1

Ask for a vet check. They should be getting a vet clearance before you go to pick the puppies up anyway, so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## onyx'girl

Did they take the pup to the vet to be certain she isn't injured? I don't know if I'd want a pup that is acting reserved, skittish or runs and hides....and if getting stepped on is the reason, the breeder should hold on to this pup regardless.


----------



## msvette2u

We rescued a pup a while back who got stepped on at 8-9 weeks and it broke his femur. They need to get that puppy to the vet.


----------



## sassynsweet

poor puppy! I hope it's okay!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep

onyx'girl said:


> Did they take the pup to the vet to be certain she isn't injured? I don't know if I'd want a pup that is acting reserved, skittish or runs and hides....and if getting stepped on is the reason, the breeder should hold on to this pup regardless.


I agree.

Plus, it says something about the pup's native temperament if she's acting skittish, running away and hiding. Some pups get stepped on, and they'll yelp and carry on for a moment, then bounce right back and go back to running around playing, no loss of confidence or attitude.

Granted, being stepped on HURTS and if the pup has had a total change of behavior, she may have hidden injuries--she needs to go to the vet for an x-ray. The breeder should not be selling this pup until she recovers, and I personally would not buy this pup even if (especially if) the vet cannot find any injuries.


----------



## Rerun

Totally agree with freestep.

In regards to your comment about how lame can a person be to step on a puppy - especially given that they have a litter of them, accidents happen. Puppies get underfoot and if he tried to miss one and lost his balance, etc ....crap happens. I'm sure he feels terrible about it.


----------



## GSDcalab

Thank you so much everyone for your advice. I REALLY appreciate it! I phoned the breeder back and she did not take the pup to the vet. She said that she "thinks" her husband just stepped on one of the pups paws and that the pup is walking fine. She was not actually there when it all happened just that she can tell from the personality change. I am very cautious about this whole situation but the breeder seems to think it is no big deal and that the pup will snap out of it. My two former GSD's came from this breeder and I absolutely loved both of my dogs. They were perfect!!! So, I am thinking I will just show up at the breeder's house on Wednesday and see how this little girl reacts to me. I feel so bad for the pup. Let's just hope and pray the pup is ok.

A little off the topic.....this forum has some special healing powers because you guys provided comfort to me recently when Callie, my GSD, died on Aug. 8. I went through every emotion possible but basically I was just so sad and heart broken. I still miss her deeply......and never thought I could have another dog because of the immense pain when they leave us. But, then I thought about how much I love having one and no matter how painful it is when the time comes and they leave us, I would rather share my life with such a special animal. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## GSDcalab

You are right, Rerun, accidents happen. I probably should have calmed down before I posted my thread....I was upset because I felt bad that she got stepped on and it probably didn't tickle. 

I am not sure if the breeder's husband feels bad...I hope he does and is more careful next time.


----------



## msvette2u

No no no. The breeder NEEDS to have the puppy seen.
If a growth plate was snapped, the puppy could suffer from a lifelong deformity. The only way to tell is an x-ray and exam.

I'm more concerned about the breeder not seeing why the puppy needs to go to the vet.
Many dogs WILL run and hide when they are hurting or injured, so to avoid being injured again or having the injured part stepped on again.


----------



## Freestep

It bothers me that the breeder doesn't seem to care enough about the pup to take it to the vet.


----------



## llombardo

GSDcalab said:


> I went through every emotion possible but basically I was just so sad and heart broken. I still miss her deeply......and never thought I could have another dog because of the immense pain when they leave us. But, then I thought about how much I love having one and no matter how painful it is when the time comes and they leave us, I would rather share my life with such a special animal. Anyway, thanks.


This is so true. For different people it takes a different amount of time to realize.


----------



## jang

msvette2u said:


> no no no. The breeder needs to have the puppy seen.
> If a growth plate was snapped, the puppy could suffer from a lifelong deformity. The only way to tell is an x-ray and exam.
> 
> I'm more concerned about the breeder not seeing why the puppy needs to go to the vet.
> Many dogs will run and hide when they are hurting or injured, so to avoid being injured again or having the injured part stepped on again.



this^


----------



## Verivus

I don't even know why this question is being asked. A 10 week old puppy got stepped on by a large man in heavy shoes. If your 10 week old human baby got stepped on by the same man, would you be at the hospital? I HOPE SO. The fact that the breeder is so unconcerned would drive me away. This is a dog that YOU will have to live with for the next 12+ years. Anything that happens now will likely affect YOU in the long run. Do yourself a favor and insist on a vet visit.


----------



## Liesje

Even if the puppy is fine from being stepped on, why is it acting funny? I would not want a pup that is acting how the breeder describes, regardless of the reason.


----------



## lhczth

My first gut feeling when reading this is the "breeder" is using a supposed accident as a reason to excuse fearful behaviors in the puppy. I personally would not take a chance that the pup will "snap" out of this in time. Let the breeder deal with the temperament issues. Find another puppy.


----------



## carmspack

by your accounts the breeder says her husband did step on the pup , then only on a foot, and even that is not certain as she only "thinks" this may have happened. -- but maybe neither thing happened and this is an attempt to explain a behavioural-temperament problem . 
She wasn't there at the time " just that she can tell from the personality change". This brings in the discussion on management. Were the pups running around her home free and loose while she was out, along comes husband still with his work boots (no sensitivity) into the home , of course pups running around underfoot to greet , potential accident which could have been a full bodied stomp (by accident of course) . Could have caused profound internal injuries if not death. -- Then if the foot was stepped on and the pup squealed out of pain , then the husband may have been frustrated, angered , by what he is coming home to - chaos . His emotional response could have cowed the pup because you are pairing pain and angered (aggressive sounding) man , conditioning the dog at one of the critical periods of socialization , which may include a heightened sensitive period , including a fear response , a self survival mechanism.
Meanwhile what have the pups been getting in to? I would want to go with someone who has a better organized more professional approach, which means dedicated time and space - a safe environment . This may be 100% not the case but from what you have provided it sounds like a bit of a hobby / back yard breeder , the kind that wants to get as much out of the dogs without putting in too much.


----------



## Lilie

msvette2u said:


> No no no. The breeder NEEDS to have the puppy seen.
> If a growth plate was snapped, the puppy could suffer from a lifelong deformity. The only way to tell is an x-ray and exam.


Very, very true. My 3 year old GSD was missing two toes due to a whelping accident. I wanted him anyways. He showed no signs of limping or any problems. I had him vet checked as a 9 week old puppy and the vet warned me that it could go either way. 

At 3 years old, my boy is lame. He twists his leg when he walks, this causes problems with his pads as well. I have to be careful as to how much exercise he gets, what surfaces he plays on, etc. My vet thinks he is going to prematurely wear out his sockets on his hip. Therefore, we'll gave to have surgery to have it replaced sometime in the future. 

Thousands of dollars...a life time of care...because of simply missing toes.


----------



## msvette2u

I discussed this with our vet is how I know all that - and my son had the same thing happen.
My son, at age 14 or so, fell and injured himself pretty badly. For him to shed tears was significant!
So took him, x-rayed and was dx'ed ankle was broken - the ortho doctor placed him in a cast for some 8 weeks. However, he did not know for sure it was a break, but he explained to me, that if there was a fx in the growth plate, his leg will fuse there (as a result of the fx) and that part of his leg will not grow while the rest of the leg grows normally.

This same thing also happened in a Chihuahua puppy, we had in our rescue. We had them only a week or so, and knew nothing happened here to create a fracture, but apparently in the puppy's home before it got to us, it had sustained a fracture in it's growth plate, because it's leg grew twisted just as Lillie describes.

It's critical that puppy get to the vet before you purchase it. You could very well wind up with a malformed adult dog with lifelong issues. The breeder, if not aware of this, needs to be made aware, and get that puppy seen.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I agree with the posts below. Accidents happen, I've stepped on a puppy accidentally before too. But, the lack of concern bothers me. If a man that large steps on a little 10-15lb puppy (with growing, weak bones), it should be at the vet.

Now, even if they DID go to the vet and all was cleared as healthy.... I would still be concerned with the pups behavior. For the pup to be running and hiding from that.... may be a sign of weak nerves. Puppies get hurt, either from their own clumsy self, littermates, older dogs, or just from getting under peoples feet. It happens. Most of the time though, the pup will cry and run... but after a few minutes they should be back up and being their normal crazy self.

I would be concerned for the pups health and temperament at this point. If it was me personally... I'd pass on the pup. Not sure I like how this breeder is acting towards this either. These are some red flags for me.


----------



## GSDcalab

Ok, I have decided to not purchase a pup from this breeder after all. It's a long story but certain other things have popped up unfortunately. I am a bit disappointed because I have purchased from them before but anyway....

Question: does anyone know of a female puppy (black/tan or black/red) available from a reputable breeder. I am willing to drive. Heck, I was willing to drive 900 miles in the first place. I live in Texas.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm glad you decided against the pup....could have been lifelong management w/ the temperament. Good luck in your search!


----------



## lhczth

Hi,

Sorry things didn't work out, but sounds like it is for the best. Maybe start another thread about your puppy search.


----------



## Muneraven

*Wise decision*

One of our dogs, Pele, was a timid pup. I love her to death (she is 11 now) but she never got over being a shy, timid dog. It was okay for us because our alpha female, Peanut, is anything but timid and also is very kind-hearted to all other animals and has always just taken care of Pele and allowed her to "shadow" her. But we have always had to watch Pele and guard against fear biting of strangers and for years she would submissively urinate if anyone looked at her too directly.

In many ways I am most proud of us raising Pele because most people would have gotten rid of her. She is just a black mutt and she has issues, you know? But she has been a great dog in a lot of ways. We just had to understand and manage her. 

Next to raising our kids, I think the day Pele came without prompting and offered her paw to a frequent visitor to our home was one of my proudest moments, lol. She has grown a LOT.


----------



## selzer

I am glad you passed on this puppy. I am sorry, but if the pup wouldn't play with the littermates, and is having a significant change in behavior, it very well can have internal injuries, as well as structural damage. Or it can have weak nerves. In any case, injury + change of behavior = vet visit. Not doing that, would be a deal breaker for me.


----------

